# Male-Specimen(s): How do you feel about Heels?



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Does the loud clacking of a strong-female feminine humanoid in heel(s) on solid ground erect your phallus (???) Does the irrational/unneeded feminine-sacrifice of heels warm your big-hairy chests (??)


Would you let (X)-female specimen mark your body with heel-prints + kiss the soles of her pumps (??)

Or, do you prefer quiet shoes and/or flats/sneaker(s) or 'shoes off' during coital acts (??) 



________________

BQ: for female-humanoids [that will peak & wish to contribute] ::

Do you enjoy erecting the arousal of others with your_ loud, painful _powerful heels (??) Do you enjoy silencing logic to hear the_ clacking echos_ of your heels on solid ground (??)

I do.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

how could they not...heels are so pretty :laughing:

3" is enough....3.5" is swagger...4" is sexayyyyyyyy. 4.5" is hot hot but I don't have that kind of ballerina plantarflexion to make it work non-awkwardly.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm really short.
I wear heels to not be so short.
Any erect phallus that results of it is purely coincidental.

I will say that my husband likes me in heels. Especially when that's all I'm in.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> I will say that my husband likes me in heels. Especially when that's all I'm in.


You should let him_ suck on the heel_.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

I find them unattractive on women, simply because wearing high heels often causes a foot condition called Morton's Neuroma, and as someone who has suffered this condition and couldn't walk properly for over 6 months because of it (nerve tissue between my 3rd and 4th toe was very inflamed) I wouldn't want any lovely woman to be afflicted with it. Elegant black sandals are much more attractive to me.


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't like the super tall heels—no woman should torture themselves that much imho.

I think heels can look very nice with the proper outfit, and on the proper occasion. 

It's more the shoe in general though than the fact that it is a heel. I've seen some really sexy flats, and I've seen some really ugly heels. 

I care most that the shoe looks good on the woman, and enhances her outfit (heel or no heel).


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

If anything, I find women wearing heels less attractive. Heels make the walk unnatural, the sound can be annoying and I don't see anything particularly attractive about the general appearance of a woman in heels. When I see a woman walking on heels I often pity her for the effort.

Every once in a while I see a woman > 180cm wearing heels and I cannot help but ask myself "why?".


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

Impractical torture devices that leave many with permanently hyper plantar flexed feet as well as damage to the ligaments and bone structures.

Yet the effort and the irrationality put into its use for generating attraction is quite admirable. I find there is a healthy medium between the use of them itself and an obsession that tends to possess some to exclusively utilize them.

There is a time and place for a nice pair coupled with an extravagant dress for a fine dining event or something of that nature.

For the bedroom they are to be removed as fast or as slow as is desired thought I have no need of wanting them to be used in any other manner. Unless shes into that sort of thing and I'm comfortable with it.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

if they hurt then honestly they are probably just not good quality leather and/or the wrong size...the good stuff in the right size molds to the foot and puts the heel balanced under the body weight properly with zero pain. 

And if they make the walk look awkward that's usually a case of having the wrong heel height or pitch. gotta have more a little more ankle mobility than you actually need to go through all the motions in the heel height you chose... otherwise your discomfort will be obvious operating right against a physical limit.

having a totally centered heel is also important for a non-awkward walk and that can be a shoe quality issue

a shoe that's too big in size can also make the walk look awkward because the heel is too far back compared to the foot.

some people's metatarsal bones are set up with one joint farther ahead than the others....now that might be an unavoidable kind of pain for a high pitched shoe...but not everyone has that problem.


----------



## Denature (Nov 6, 2015)

Alright ladies. Here's my opinion on heels. You only need three types/styles (Maybe different pairs for different colors if you like).

*Conservative (Most sexy imo)*









*Cute*









*Sexy*









Anything other than those three general styles are ugly imo.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

cuddle bun said:


> if they hurt then honestly they are probably just not good quality leather and/or the wrong size...the good stuff in the right size molds to the foot and puts the heel balanced under the body weight properly with zero pain.
> 
> And if they make the walk look awkward that's usually a case of having the wrong heel height or pitch. gotta have more a little more ankle mobility than you actually need to go through all the motions in the heel height you chose... otherwise your discomfort will be obvious operating right against a physical limit.
> 
> ...


Can agree. I have a pair of 4.7/120 cm heel(s) that fit (&) handle like cloud(s). I actually jogged in them; as a test. _Lol_! I could not believe it; I can walk in them comfortably.


----------



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

@Catwalk

I like confident women. Often, confident women wear heals. But, correlation is not causation.

That answers all of your questions.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Once in a while it's cool, as long as she's not killing herself in them.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

dlb said:


> @Catwalk
> 
> That answers all of your questions.


Do you fancy heel kissing/licking (&/or) being 'stepped on' (re: applied pressure to [safe-regions] of the body) to leave temporal 'red' prints (??)


----------



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

@Catwalk , I'm going to pass on answering that question.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

Catwalk said:


> Can agree. I have a pair of 4.7/120 cm heel(s) that fit (&) handle like cloud(s). I actually jogged in them; as a test. _Lol_! I could not believe it; I can walk in them comfortably.


ooh I wish I could wear 120s. I have some sitting in my closet and I just look at them longingly sometimes without ever wearing them lol. that's awkward territory for me just right up against my ankle mobility limit and it shows...100 is a good pitch for me though


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

I just want them to wear whatever feels comfortable and is healthiest and makes them feel the best about their body without the pressures from society and letting the evil patriarchy responsible for all female internal gender competition shaping her mind against her free will and agency and preventing her from loving herself at the extreme of comfort that represents who she truly is and I'm just kidding ofcourse.


This is sexy:

















This is not:

















It depends whether she can pull it off.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

No I don't wear heels, they are horrible to walk in and it's abhorrent that they are seen as the gold standard in work attire. Very annoying sound too.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Overhyped torture devices

Just get naked


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

I am pretty indifferent to heels, though they make sense for particularly short women.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Red Panda said:


> I find the whole idea that short women should wear heels to be pathetic. As a short person myself I was often told to wear them but I don't see any reason to. I have zero interest in looking taller, and I've been in groups of people who shit-talked short women for wearing platforms and heels to look taller "girl you are not fooling anyone". So which is it? Should I wear them or not? LOL. If you are short you're short, wearing heels doesn't change that, telling short women they should wear shoes to look taller is telling them to be ashamed of being short. People don't know what they want. They belittle women who try to look taller and belittle women who are tall and like to wear heels for aesthetics. Interestingly enough, this is when I've seen men gossip and shit talk more and women be more supportive of other women.


People _have opinions _.... (?) Interesting. *Lol*. I suppose it useful to disregard such specimen(s).


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

Catwalk said:


> BQ: for female-humanoids [that will peak & wish to contribute] ::
> 
> Do you enjoy erecting the arousal of others with your_ loud, painful _powerful heels (??) Do you enjoy silencing logic to hear the_ clacking echos_ of your heels on solid ground (??)


No.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

series0 said:


> I like strong women regardless, but I like the ones most who also like strong men. The ones that just want to abuse me and not take turns are no fun.


Strong-male humanoids are only [fun] if they have a hint of ((irrational)) preferences / eccentric fetishes - and I suppose, a thing for _spicy, spicy, spicy _ food.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> I've seen men gossip and shit talk more and women be more supportive of other women.


Heels are mostly internal competition. It's like caring if men like your purse. Or if women like my new turbo-compressor. All the womanly gear kit is just a pain in the ass. The lipstick that cannot be kissed, the sticky creams, the noisy heels that slow the pace, the heavy purse where every kind of stupid shit is never at the right place, the long witch nails which feel like a trowel on a brick, who wants to deal with that kind of shit? I don't know many guys who do.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

It's like a gear kit to attract the retards. Because they can't tell a man from a woman if they don't wear the full kit. Like little kids. It also attracts the psychopaths.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

What kind of MAN GOSSIPS about heels?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Heels are mostly internal competition. It's like caring if men like your purse. Or if women like my new turbo-compressor. All the womanly gear kit is just a pain in the ass. The lipstick that cannot be kissed, the sticky creams, the noisy heels that slow the pace, the heavy purse where every kind of stupid shit is never at the right place, the long witch nails which feel like a trowel on a brick, who wants to deal with that kind of shit? I don't know many guys who do.


I agree with you and I dislike all of those things, except maybe lipstick but I never use it with my boyfriend because he hates it, so I've only ever wore it when I wasn't gonna kiss anyone.
But also in that particular case I'm referring to, it's not like they disliked all these things, they only shit-talked in a specific way, like the short girl with heels thing. It was hypocritical.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Catwalk said:


> People _have opinions _.... (?) Interesting. *Lol*. I suppose it useful to disregard such specimen(s).


Of course I disregard them, I'm just bringing them out as examples of what's out there, as general discussion. And because I think it's an interesting topic, I think women have no real disadvantage in being short so the insecurity of it seems to be completely blown out of proportion and normalized with the heels.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

I like footwear that makes distinct sounds. 

I have a preference for buying shoes to myself that do give off sound.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Heels are mostly internal competition. It's like caring if men like your purse. Or if women like my new turbo-compressor. All the womanly gear kit is just a pain in the ass. The lipstick that cannot be kissed, the sticky creams, the noisy heels that slow the pace, the heavy purse where every kind of stupid shit is never at the right place, the long witch nails which feel like a trowel on a brick, who wants to deal with that kind of shit? I don't know many guys who do.


In short, I agree. It's look don't touch, and I am all about touch. For the computer at home, for porn, these kits are fine, when image is all you are going to have. i can also understand going out, an image of the couple, like cosplay. 

But yeah, alone, together, almost never.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Catwalk said:


> Strong-male humanoids are only [fun] if they have a hint of ((irrational)) preferences / eccentric fetishes - and I suppose, a thing for _spicy, spicy, spicy _ food.


3 for 3, you slinky devil mama!


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

series0 said:


> In short, I agree. It's look don't touch, and I am all about touch. For the computer at home, for porn, these kits are fine, when image is all you are going to have. i can also understand going out, an image of the couple, like cosplay.
> 
> But yeah, alone, together, almost never.


I don't think the message is _don't touch_, but rather, _I can't touch. I'm impractical.__ I must stay away from work. I'm the trophy._


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

I find heels degenerate and unappealing.


----------



## ricericebaby (Aug 18, 2017)

Tropes said:


> The modern version of that is already a thing:
> https://thehackernews.com/2015/08/worlds-sexiest-computer-hacker.html


Sheesh, forget that. Carmen Sandiego was doing that in the 90's.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

IDontThinkSo said:


> I don't think the message is _don't touch_, but rather, _I can't touch. I'm impractical.__ I must stay away from work. I'm the trophy._


Hmmm ... from experience ... they CAN touch, as in you, with hands, but you CAN'T touch them, where they are done-up. It's the baby doll image/lifestyle. Always an excuse ... Stay purdy ... never durdy.

Then ... get home ... too tired ... time to sleep. 

Just say no.


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> I find the whole idea that short women should wear heels to be pathetic. As a short person myself I was often told to wear them but I don't see any reason to. I have zero interest in looking taller, and I've been in groups of people who shit-talked short women for wearing platforms and heels to look taller "girl you are not fooling anyone". So which is it? Should I wear them or not? LOL. If you are short you're short, wearing heels doesn't change that, telling short women they should wear shoes to look taller is telling them to be ashamed of being short. People don't know what they want. They belittle women who try to look taller and belittle women who are tall and like to wear heels for aesthetics. Interestingly enough, this is when I've seen men gossip and shit talk more and women be more supportive of other women.


Kinda disagree. With the right clothes, heels, and posture, you can come off as tall. I'm 5'3 and people mistake me for 5'6-5'7 and get surprised when I confess my true height.

I was never told to wear heels though (I'm probably an exception). Actually men tend to tell me they prefer short women. I just have an intense Napoleon complex.

Anyway, I'm not male, but I love heels. I see their impracticality as a practicality in itself. It can go two ways: 1) "I can't do x. Can you do it for me?" or 2) "I'm a boss ass bitch doing xyz in heels and you can't manage to just do x?"

All in a lazy day's work.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

this thread continues to fascinate me but I think it needs more pictures. Examples.

like ...."degenerate and unappealing"...can't we see an example of that? my intuition says it's probably something other than the shoes causing that vibe. But who knows.

or "painful" ...can we see a picture example of that too? not everyone who wears heels feels pain. but lots of people assume they are painful to wear. where does that assumption come from visually? I wonder if I see a picture example of someone whose shoes look painful to another person, would it also look painful to me? maybe not since I don't feel pain wearing heels.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

series0 said:


> In short, I agree. It's look don't touch, and I am all about touch. For the computer at home, for porn, these kits are fine, when image is all you are going to have. i can also understand going out, an image of the couple, like cosplay.
> 
> But yeah, alone, together, almost never.


There are [various] intention(s) behind it. One is simply aesthetic-awareness (&) compliance to presentable standards; [that _if_ I am going be presentable; some effort (must be at least demonstrated), as a reflection of character and/or general-care for ones self). I am willing to sacrifice my comfort if it is the most [practical] method to display work-ethic / competence at the time as a matter of tact. 

And in other instances, perhaps, "_I am untouchable_," is the point - and I suppose, if I am already 'taken' there is little need to look very attractive to other male-humanoids. 

I also am not rather 'touchy'-feely, in public-localities, (&) do not think it necessary to have the specimen kissing/touching all over myself public, I find it inappropriate (&) not the 'business' of surrounding eyes. Alone together seem(s) _most appropriate_ to not be dolled, and the male-humanoid sees the 'un-dolled' version to his own discretion. There is a perhaps a 'self-preservation,' aspect as well, that the "un-made," version is only seen by (X)-male as an expression of vulnerability, and that such a version of self, is_ preserved _for him [and outer-presentations] are for the public. A similar pattern to the distinctions between (work-posture); and leisure posture. 

I reckon specimen(s) that do not have the (alternation/fluctation) are most problematic (re: sleeping in face-masks / refusal to talk to ex; specimen without such 'kits' intact). Although, I do fancy when the male-humanoid demand(s) both verison in intimate-contexts (re: heels - a bit of dolling); it is, _indeed,_ _more of a pleasure _knowing he wants to [fuck all] verisons of myself, not merely one.


----------



## ricericebaby (Aug 18, 2017)

cuddle bun said:


> this thread continues to fascinate me but I think it needs more pictures. Examples.
> 
> like ...."degenerate and unappealing"...can't we see an example of that? my intuition says it's probably something other than the shoes causing that vibe. But who knows.
> 
> or "painful" ...can we see a picture example of that too? not everyone who wears heels feels pain. but lots of people assume they are painful to wear. where does that assumption come from visually? I wonder if I see a picture example of someone whose shoes look painful to another person, would it also look painful to me? maybe not since I don't feel pain wearing heels.


Degenerate (it's interesting to note that my husband entirely approves of this pair):









Unappealing:









Painful:


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

sylvirfoxx said:


> Degenerate (it's interesting to note that my husband entirely approves of this pair):
> 
> Unappealing:
> 
> Painful:


I mean, I get that you're probably joking, but that's kind of like me asking why don't people like sushi? 
and then you drag some week-old sushi out of a trash bin and say "look, I don't like sushi because it has trash and flies all over it?" 

:laughing:

Most people in this thread who say they don't like heels aren't qualifying it ...they're saying they don't like heels _in general_ ...and I am curious about seeing picture examples of what they dislike. It would be interesting to me to see an example of a picture that is "unappealing" or "degenerate" or "painful" ... yet also something that we might expect to see people actually wearing out and about? That would be interesting. 

and since I asked for picture examples, then here are some picture examples that I would consider to be "something people would actually wear out and about" ... and besides the obvious whitewashing of a google image fashion search, nothing really stood out as "unappealing" or "degenerate" or "painful" to me when I looked for these


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

star tripper said:


> Kinda disagree. With the right clothes, heels, and posture, you can come off as tall. I'm 5'3 and people mistake me for 5'6-5'7 and get surprised when I confess my true height.
> 
> I was never told to wear heels though (I'm probably an exception). Actually men tend to tell me they prefer short women. I just have an intense Napoleon complex.
> 
> ...


But this is what I'm saying, you can wear heels to look taller but in the end it makes no difference, and people are more likely to comment or even think on the discrepancy as negative and actually see through your insecurity. 

They are practical for being taller and wanting to reach high places, but I prefer to use stools or other props for that thing, not torture my feet and back all day long xD I'm 157cm which is a little under 5'2 and idgaf.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

cuddle bun said:


> I mean, I get that you're probably joking, but that's kind of like me asking why don't people like sushi?
> and then you drag some week-old sushi out of a trash bin and say "look, I don't like sushi because it has trash and flies all over it?"
> 
> :laughing:
> ...


I don't know how the men think of it, I just know it's painful cause I've tried it and discussed it with other people. I understand the aesthetic appeal but it is not worth it for me to sacrifice comfort, especially not to that degree. And I think it's well known that heels cause pain to the feet and legs and I've witnessed many women in that state so I'm not sure why you disagree. If you see a woman wearing heels and flexing her foot in a specific way, with the heel going parallel to the ground she is in pain and trying to alleviate it by reducing the plantar flexion. I've noticed so many women doing this and I was inclined to do it too whenever I wore heels and I've wore only short ones.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

Red Panda said:


> I don't know how the men think of it, I just know it's painful cause I've tried it and discussed it with other people. I understand the aesthetic appeal but it is not worth it for me to sacrifice comfort, especially not to that degree. And I think it's well known that heels cause pain to the feet and legs and I've witnessed many women in that state so I'm not sure why you disagree. If you see a woman wearing heels and flexing her foot in a specific way, with the heel going parallel to the ground she is in pain and trying to alleviate it by reducing the plantar flexion. I've noticed so many women doing this and I was inclined to do it too whenever I wore heels and I've wore only short ones.


the pain isn't universal to everyone who wears them and it puzzles me that people assume it is universal. I had a more detailed post about pain easier in the thread if you're curious.

What you're describing wanting to flex the ankle the other way ...I have never experienced that personally but I don't doubt that some people experience it. I just think it's odd to assume that all people experience it (which ...reading through the replies here....sounds like several people did actually assume that). Not everyone who wears heels is in pain.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

cuddle bun said:


> the pain isn't universal to everyone who wears them and it puzzles me that people assume it is universal. I had a more detailed post about pain easier in the thread if you're curious


I see that you're saying you don't feel pain, are you athletic and flexible? My stretching trainer at the gym gives us specific exercises for heel pain and tells us to do them on our own to strengthen our calves and ankles to not be in pain. She always mentions heels during group stretching and a lot of women comment on that. The only people I've known who don't hurt in heels, at least not for hours are very athletic people like my cousin who's a ballet & pilates teacher and even she had to take them off after 5 hours dancing with them at her wedding xD ok that's a little extreme of an example, but I think you get the gist. To wear heels comfortably you need to be more athletic, especially at the calves, ankles and feet and most women usually are not, since heels are considered standard or even demanded in the work place etc regardless of physical condition.


----------



## ricericebaby (Aug 18, 2017)

Red Panda said:


> I see that you're saying you don't feel pain, are you athletic and flexible? My stretching trainer at the gym gives us specific exercises for heel pain and tells us to do them on our own to strengthen our calves and ankles to not be in pain. She always mentions heels during group stretching and a lot of women comment on that. The only people I've known who don't hurt in heels, at least not for hours are very athletic people like my cousin who's a ballet & pilates teacher and even she had to take them off after 5 hours dancing with them at her wedding xD ok that's a little extreme of an example, but I think you get the gist. To wear heels comfortably you need to be more athletic, especially at the calves, ankles and feet and most women usually are not, since heels are considered standard or even demanded in the work place etc regardless of physical condition.


I'm not particularly athletic, but in the right pair of heels I'm fine pretty much the whole day. Now, if I wear them 2-3 days in a row or if I spend the entire day walking on concrete floors, that's a different story. 

My ankle are usually fine. It's actually my lower back and/or or calves that start giving me fits. That depends on the heels, though - I have a pair of wedge heels and a pair of kitten wedge heels that can be worn multiple consecutive days in a row and they're delightfully comfortable. 

I do have a couple of pairs on the taller side that will give me stiff calves after one day of regular wear, so I simply avoid wearing them regularly.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Honestly could not give a shit. Keep your heels away from my balls though. The only shoes that turn me off are those addidas bulk strap slippers. I am instantly turned off when I see a woman wearing these. I love flats on women.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

sylvirfoxx said:


> Degenerate (it's interesting to note that my husband entirely approves of this pair):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That last pair may as well be pointe shoes.
Makes my ankles hurt just looking at them. LOL


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Red Panda said:


> I see that you're saying you don't feel pain, are you athletic and flexible? My stretching trainer at the gym gives us specific exercises for heel pain and tells us to do them on our own to strengthen our calves and ankles to not be in pain. She always mentions heels during group stretching and a lot of women comment on that. The only people I've known who don't hurt in heels, at least not for hours are very athletic people like my cousin who's a ballet & pilates teacher and even she had to take them off after 5 hours dancing with them at her wedding xD ok that's a little extreme of an example, but I think you get the gist. To wear heels comfortably you need to be more athletic, especially at the calves, ankles and feet and most women usually are not, since heels are considered standard or even demanded in the work place etc regardless of physical condition.


I'm athletic in that I run and exercise alot and I danced for years (and still do just not at the same level) with hyperflexive joints. 
I don't feel pain in most heels. But I also rarely wear them several days in a row either. If I'm gonna get pain from over wearing heels, it's usually sciatica pain (but that is a result of pregnancy that execerated by other things).
I also will not wear them if I know I have to do a lot of walking. 
Ballet flats, flip flops or shoes with very little arch support bother my feet more than heels.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

Red Panda said:


> I see that you're saying you don't feel pain, are you athletic and flexible? My stretching trainer at the gym gives us specific exercises for heel pain and tells us to do them on our own to strengthen our calves and ankles to not be in pain. She always mentions heels during group stretching and a lot of women comment on that. The only people I've known who don't hurt in heels, at least not for hours are very athletic people like my cousin who's a ballet & pilates teacher and even she had to take them off after 5 hours dancing with them at her wedding xD ok that's a little extreme of an example, but I think you get the gist. To wear heels comfortably you need to be more athletic, especially at the calves, ankles and feet and most women usually are not, since heels are considered standard or even demanded in the work place etc regardless of physical condition.


I am not sedentary but I wouldn't call it athletic either....somewhere in the middle. and I have worn heels during sedentary periods of my life and I was ok. my ankle and foot joints don't do hyper-plantarflexion like the 2nd picture I posted but that just means that I don't wear the tallest heels that need it. 100mm difference between toe and heel is comfortable for me as long as the shoe is a nice quality leather that molds to my foot ...the range of motion that I do have doesnt feel painful. I could walk with a 120mm difference but visually the walk just looks too obvious that I'm right up against an ankle flexibility limit...so I just don't wear those. I think they are pretty on other people though...people whose foot joints do bend that much.

There's a tradeoff between heel height and how long I can stand or walk in heels comfortably, also a reverse tradeoff between heel width and how long I can stand or walk in them comfortably, but that doesn't bother me because I dont think anyone expects me to stand or walk or stand long distances in tall stilettos. on me boots have a more generous comfort curve than flats or sandals because the boot supports my foot from every direction if they're tight enough...and the heel is wider so I don't have to do anything to stay balanced...my most comfortable heels are Frye boots with a 3.5" heel sized down and then worn until they mold to my foot...they are almost as comfortable as flats to me


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't find heels painful myself. Maybe new heels I have to break in, but when I was a cashier, I wore heels every single day, standing there for eight hours, and I seldom ever experienced pain. I'm extremely unathletic so it's not that. I dunno. I really honestly thought people who found heels painful only wore heels a few times a month and thus weren't used to it. It's probably an individual thing but I'm curious what factors could be at play.

My old manager wore quarter-inch heels once and bitched the whole day about the pain. I was in 5-inch heels for the same period and hardly noticed.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> I'm athletic in that I run and exercise alot and I danced for years (and still do just not at the same level) with hyperflexive joints.
> I don't feel pain in most heels. But I also rarely wear them several days in a row either. If I'm gonna get pain from over wearing heels, it's usually sciatica pain (but that is a result of pregnancy that execerated by other things).
> I also will not wear them if I know I have to do a lot of walking.
> Ballet flats, flip flops or shoes with very little arch support bother my feet more than heels.


ballet flats and other super flat shoes are horrible to walk in, too
I wear flip flops in summer but only inside the house, concrete is horrible for them too

I'm a very bad example for heels because I have back problems and my feet are not straight, I tried wearing high heel boots once and my feet hurt for a while from just trying them out in the store.
The only pair of heeled shoes I have are these:










I thought they were adorable, but I don't wear them a lot. They have a very small heel and some platform so they are easy to wear, but I've never tried to wear them for a whole day or anything.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Red Panda said:


> ballet flats and other super flat shoes are horrible to walk in, too
> I wear flip flops in summer but only inside the house, concrete is horrible for them too
> 
> I'm a very bad example for heels because I have back problems and my feet are not straight, I tried wearing high heel boots once and my feet hurt for a while from just trying them out in the store.
> ...












I have a pair similar to these that I wore to church one time under a long skirt with a moddest side split. Afterwards my friends were wanting to go walk down town and I said um let me go change first or go buy me some shoes because I won't be able to walk tomorrow. 

I like heels but I do try and be practical.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> I have a pair similar to these that I wore to church one time under a long skirt with a moddest side split. Afterwards my friends were wanting to go walk down town and I said um let me go change first or go buy me some shoes because I won't be able to walk tomorrow.
> 
> I like heels but I do try and be practical.


those are so cute ... the line of buttons (or laces?) on the back is such a pretty shaped line :tongue:

the heel shape.....mmmmph. 

yes!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

cuddle bun said:


> those are so cute ... the line of buttons (or laces?) on the back is such a pretty shaped line :tongue:
> 
> the heel shape.....mmmmph.
> 
> yes!


Its laced.
I wear it with a leather pencil skirt as well, but figured that was a bit racy for church.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> Its laced.
> I wear it with a leather pencil skirt as well, but figured that was a bit racy for church.


ah yeah too racy for church I understand 
I want to wear them with a long sleeve sweater dress that ends like...just a few inches above the top edge of the boots. and not quite opaque tights.

((clapping fists together happily))

((comes over to your house to "borrow" a.k.a. steal them))

lol 

edit: like dis


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

cuddle bun said:


> ah yeah too racy for church I understand
> I want to wear them with a long sleeve sweater dress that ends like...just a few inches above the top edge of the boots. and not quite opaque tights.
> 
> ((clapping fists together happily))
> ...


I have a turquoise sweater dress they look great with as well. (They go with so many things really)
And I got them on clearance after Christmas a few years ago. Best deals are always after the holidays.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

need more pictures 

I especially enjoy the appearance of nude-color heels from the front view... it's a "legs for days" kind of appeal


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

ooh and this one... I like it.
a) legs for dayyyyyyssssss b) plantar hyperflexion. I can't do it, but I think it's pretty.











and this...apparently I still like high heels even when I can't even see them. Lol. you can tell she's wearing high heels because the leg/torso ratio is exaggerated. It helps that the dress falls below her feet in the photo but she's wearing heels too and both add to the look of extra long legs. Aesthetically, I like that.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Poizon said:


> Alright ladies. Here's my opinion on heels. You only need three types/styles (Maybe different pairs for different colors if you like).
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


2nd one is my fav.



Tropes said:


> I just want them to wear whatever feels comfortable and is healthiest and makes them feel the best about their body without the pressures from society and letting the evil patriarchy responsible for all female internal gender competition shaping her mind against her free will and agency and preventing her from loving herself at the extreme of comfort that represents who she truly is and I'm just kidding ofcourse.
> 
> 
> This is sexy:
> ...


It's all about the walk. And the legs.

Also when women are walking around in heels struggling, and in pain, that's just a turnoff. It's like they're trying way too hard.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Illegal(?)


----------

